# Gravitational Reverb Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Kroars (Oct 24, 2021)

This takes a “long” Belton Brick right?


----------



## Robert (Oct 24, 2021)

This uses the BTDR-3H, it has adjustable decay (no Short/Medium/Long variants).


----------



## lcipher3 (Oct 28, 2021)

AWESOME - I happen to have a BTDR-3H just laying around waiting for this pcb!!


----------



## Preverb (Oct 29, 2021)

What does this one sound like??


----------



## music6000 (Oct 29, 2021)

Preverb said:


> What does this one sound like??


----------



## lcipher3 (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks like the post office is dong their typical bang up job of delving my pcb of this 
In the meantime - any prelim parts list for this yet?


----------



## Funnel (Nov 5, 2021)

lcipher3 said:


> Looks like the post office is dong their typical bang up job of delving my pcb of this
> In the meantime - any prelim parts list for this yet?


Check this thread for the parts list https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/gravitation-reverb-schematic.9073/


----------



## lcipher3 (Nov 5, 2021)

srf86 said:


> Check this thread for the parts list https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/gravitation-reverb-schematic.9073/


THANKS!


----------



## lcipher3 (Nov 11, 2021)

Maybe stupid question but I dont have  schematic... the  four1uF electrolytic caps - short on them right now but have 2.2uF - ok to use or is anything going to blow up etc?!  Or even 1uF film?


----------

